# Suggest a Home printer.



## User Name (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi

I want to buy simple Home colour printer. shouldn't cost more than rs. 3000
Which one should i go for?
Is there any discount offering for DASARA?


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 21, 2009)

Just go and demand for all in one *HP printer* available for <4k. It comes with demo cartridge. Once you buy a new cartridge, then u can refill it whenever it's empty.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

The cheapest HP All-in-One available is F380 (without fax).
Should be around Rs. 3000.
Though it has been discontinued by HP, it should still be available with most retailers.

You could also go for a Canon Pixma iP1980 (all-in-one without fax) costing around Rs. 2700.

Check here for Canon Deskjet price:
*www.canon.co.in/compare/price/?cat=113&type=Inkjet Printers

Check here for Canon All-in-One price:
*www.canon.co.in/compare/price/?cat=155&type=Laser Printers

Check here for HP All-in-one Deskjet Price:
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF02a/18972-18972-238444.html

Check here for HP Deskjet Price:
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF02a/18972-18972-236251.html


----------



## User Name (Sep 22, 2009)

any offers available for dasara or diwali?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 22, 2009)

check their website or local newspapers.


----------



## User Name (Sep 28, 2009)

I went to nearby shop, the shopkeeper there told me that HP F380 is not available. so i saw some other all in one printers which ware costly so i decided to go with only printer.
The shopkeeper told me that i should go with the HP D 2568 or the best option is D 1560.

He told me that if you buy any other printer then it might get diffcult to find cartridges.

He also told me that cartridge used in HP D 1560 is easily available and can be refilled.

I didn't make any decision any walk out.

I am noob about printer. Is all what shopkeeper told me is true? 

I also find out HP cartridges prices are too high. 

Which printer should i buy?


----------



## User Name (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Phantom Lancer (Sep 29, 2009)

try canon PIXMA mp series 

i got a canon Pixma mp145 photo (color obviously) printer with copier(xerox),scanner and print functions for rs 4000 

get a lower version

canon cartridges are also easily refillable ... dont bother buying new cartridges for any printers , refill it


----------



## User Name (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for reply 

Well now i find new thing that 
*if you do not use your Inkjet printer for about 15 days or more then it's head will not work or there might be problem in cartridge and hence printer will not work properly.* 

this is what told to me when i went to another shop.

is this really true


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Sep 30, 2009)

I am not sure about the 15 day time limit ..... but i dont think so .... i dont have to change my printer every time i come back from a vacation HA HA ...

But after not using your printer for a few months the ink may dry up . There are many ways to solve this problem .... and there are some maintenance functions that you can carry out on a canon printer that will keep your ink flowing even when you dont use your printer for months . its just a few clicks of a button . dunno about the others but its not a big deal with canon printers ..

*i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt52/Indianrep/Printer.jpg


----------



## User Name (Oct 1, 2009)

what about HP printers?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Oct 1, 2009)

As far as i know every printer worth its salt should have those functions regardless of model type.
My only advice to you would be to avoid Epson printers as their cartridges are difficult to refill and use .
HP Lexmark and canon sell well in India ... so you can buy those printers with confidence


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 3, 2009)

HP Deskjet All-in-one F4288 available for Rs. 3600 (approx.).
U'll get an idea of local prices (Nehru Place, Delhi) from here:
*www.npithub.com/

If u want just a simple printer (as per your first post), then a HP or Canon are could choice with good after sales support & service.
As for refilling cartridges, I refill the black cartridge (HP) myself and get the color cartridge (HP) refilled from outside.
As for Canon cartridges, I don't know cos i have never used or owned one.
But if other users are saying it's easy to refill, then it must be.

Rest is your decision.


----------

